# Wahl eines Webframeworks im Jahr 2015



## pr (26. Feb 2015)

Hallo, 
ich bin dabei, ein Produkt in Java von Grund auf zu programmieren. 
Das Programm soll dem Endbenutzer als Webanwendung zur Verfügung gestellt werden. 

Leider gibt es so viele Webframeworks, dass die Wahl nicht leicht fällt. Das sind meine Ansprüche: 

- Kein JSP (ich habe den Eindruck, JSP ist veraltet; täusche ich mich?)
- Ob Servlet oder nicht, ist egal. 
- Es sollte robust und "in the wild" erprobt sein... ich suche ein "industry-strength framework"
- Kein reines Framework für REST. Die Anwendung nutzt zwar JSON, aber ich habe auch einige Views, die ich anzeigen möchte (Userinterface). 

Danke für Vorschläge.


----------



## stg (26. Feb 2015)

JSP ist veraltet und vom Gebrauch würde ich klar abraten. JSF hat im direkten Vergleich Lichtjahre weiten Vorsprung. Wohlgemerkt ab JSF 2.1, besser noch JSF 2.2, aber das hängt vom Environment ab, was du nutzen kannst. JSF kannst du problemlos in Verbindung mit EJB und CDI nutzen, inwiefern das mit JSP ginge, weiß ich gar nicht, hab ich nie gemacht. Für REST-Bausteine harmoniert das alles auch sehr gut mit JAX-RS. Client-seitig kann man zusätzlich noch viel mit jQuery herumspielen. Viel mehr kann man aber erst einmal nicht sagen, finde ich, dafür ist die Nachfrage dann doch zu allgemein gefasst. Wenn du konkrete Fragen hast, dann stell besser diese. Viele verschiedene Technologien haben in verschiedenen Anwendungsfällen durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung, und wenn die Frage so allgemein bleibt, dann werden die Antworten mehr in die Richtung gehen, was der jeweils Antwortende persönlich präferiert. Damit ist dir dann im Endeffekt aber nicht wirklich geholfen.


----------

